# Actina - Vego's Ultimate Cooling System



## Vego Actina (Jun 12, 2012)

Hello

My name is Paul and I wanted to share with you all what I did in my new house.

Idea was to change image of my Silverstone TJ10 and(as I change my hardware really often) build quiet cooling system for various configuration of components.

I promise to upload some basics and photos of my progress.

Stay tuned!


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 12, 2012)

welcome to TPU
i hope you gonna have nice time here
Greeetzzzz


sub.


----------



## Vego Actina (Jun 14, 2012)

well, Im not new here but since i switched companys I cant use my previous account

As for this project:

Looks:

Since my case(TJ10) is silver and I have it for some time(its very good) i wanted to paint it black but keep "brushed aluminium facture" and that was my main porblem, than I ws shopping some things for my house and I came to see hyrdaulic pipes, silver and dirty black and i fall in love with this idea.

lets start at the begining, how it looked in the begining:







but i wanted the case to go in this dirty direction:






also change this cool but incomplete setup to white and add blocks for other RAMs and power section:










and ofcourse remove radiators and pump from within the case to separate room where it all can work ass loud as it needs. it alowes me to use faster fans, more efficient pump or two.

I figure, if im going to do all this why not do more. My bedroom is like "L" shape and has 33 square meters 
I figure I can buy few more meters of tube and put it all in my concret flor. This way I have something like 4kW radiator in my flor:











In total I have 44 meters x2 of tube in my flor with separate room for reservuar radiators and fans






My work continues...


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 15, 2012)

i wont do that man
thats insane make holes in your room


----------



## Nordic (Jun 15, 2012)

I remember reading a thread about someone doing something similar with some copper piping in their garage. All the water was pumped from his bedroom to his garage with a big pump. Overclocked the heck out of his.... p4.
Edit:
http://www.overclockers.com/pc-water-cooling-with-a-passive-radiator/


----------



## Vego Actina (Jun 15, 2012)

there will be no holes, all will look just fine


----------



## Vego Actina (Jun 15, 2012)

james888 said:


> I remember reading a thread about someone doing something similar with some copper piping in their garage. All the water was pumped from his bedroom to his garage with a big pump. Overclocked the heck out of his.... p4.



well, atm i have 3930 and my old gtx570 but last week i had gtx690 for tests andweek earlier ...

anyway i change my hardware alot so i need easy access to mobo etc.

at the end of weekend i should have my room painted and flor done = my system up and running

I already painted case, effect is better than i expected, will post pics after work


----------



## Vego Actina (Jun 16, 2012)

as for no holes policy   :












Now disassembling and painting:












As u can see I had some accident and didnt clean it right the 1st time:









































so my PC durring this time looked like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and as i couldnt sleep I put it together

pics soon


----------



## Vego Actina (Jun 16, 2012)

after losing premixed faser acid green with mayhems ice white my tubes and blocks looked horibble






nothing i cant clean


----------



## Vego Actina (Jun 16, 2012)

and there is is:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vp-hqjKTJAc


----------



## Jegergrim (Jun 17, 2012)

looks sweet, but isn't it abit complicated to change hardware in that thing ,since you change hardware often?


----------



## Vego Actina (Jun 17, 2012)

Jegergrim said:


> looks sweet, but isn't it abit complicated to change hardware in that thing ,since you change hardware often?



this isnt complete build, i id it only because i couldnt wait felt awake at night

in the end i will have seperate connection to each water block

things i change most often are CPU and GPU, sometimes mainboard, my RAM is the most pernament part


----------



## Nordic (Jun 17, 2012)

Is all the cooling going to be in the same room. Another extreme watercooling piping job I read about....
This guy had a big car radiator in his basement window, with a big car fan blowing out. He had three computers all piped and pumped to use that radiator. I remember he had great temps but sure looked like a lot of work for marginal gain. His main goal was to have a simplified watercooling for all his computers so he could easily upgrade.


----------



## Vego Actina (Jun 18, 2012)

well, at peak of my LC adventure i had 3x140 2x140 2x120 and 1x120 rads and it worked good enought for 1-2 hours, and after that temps went higher and my room temp was making me uncomfortable, now i will have better cooling and constant room temperature because all heat will go to the flor and radiators that would heat up the air will be located elsewhere

also im overclocking fan so lower tems are always welcome 

btw, i have my room painted and will try to set it up and running today


----------



## Vego Actina (Jun 23, 2012)

and there is is:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANXYs5_iYxM

let the customization begin


----------



## Nordic (Jun 23, 2012)

So all the cooling is being done by cold concrete under hardwood floors? Did you put concrete over the tubing? Doesn't concrete expand?

This is really cool. Best cooling solution ever.


----------



## Vego Actina (Jun 24, 2012)

there is concrete over the tubes. i made 30mm dep hole and the tube was only 13mm so there is alot of concrete to take the heat. although outside is full summer and days are like 30+ with nights at almost 20oC so thats not good for me

when all the work in my house will be done the "colling room" will be isolated

im also thingking about freon, so far i didnt like the idea because of the noise, now i might just do this


----------

